# DFW (Local Sellers)Prismatic Battery



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get LifePo4 prismatic battery locally in DFW area because I am considering a DIY PHEV.? I read on other threads where you can get CALIB power from a Pomona California location. I see one price in USA for LifePo4 40ah tall prismatic $48. per cell plus shipping to north Texas plus the contactor I would use $95 which takes me to the $3000 materials cost initially.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

EVX Labs in Dallas has a lot of TS 100Ah cells that they are selling on ebay. I think they are from a failed project from a couple of years ago.

I think EV Tech in Addison sells cells. evtech.us


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

too big no thanks


----------

